# Lower curve of chest



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

Want to know how i can define the lower part of my chest to tighten it up and make it rounded and defined. the top of my chest and even middle are fine but im still struggling alot to get the lower bit done, just wondered if anyone had any pointers etc?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Decline


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Bodyfat may be an issue also.


----------



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

im trying to bulk tho so i dont really want to do more cardio or change my diet at the moment cause ill be doing that in time, but i want to bulk with a better frame if that makes sense?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Decline


 :whistling:


----------



## TomoBoyy (Nov 10, 2008)

haha yehh  i know i tried it, only downside to that is my gym doesnt have a set decline bench, theres only one that has a slight decline.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

then I'm guessing you don't have a cable cross-over machine either..?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Decline


Absolutely!

Contrive your own decline bench from other equipment!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe you need more mass to give you that curve.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

stick one end of the bench on a step of somesort....and theres your decline


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure i read a few posts the other day that said decline bench is pointless, i always thought it was good lower chest exercise till i read these.. take it there not pointless then? i guess its each to there own.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

mancuniankid said:


> I'm pretty sure i read a few posts the other day that said decline bench is pointless, i always thought it was good lower chest exercise till i read these.. *take it there not pointless then?* i guess its each to there own.


Just ask Darren dmcc...


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Dips, leaning into the movement to isolate the chest....


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Sample of lower chest priority:

decline bar bench press --3 or 4x8

upright cable crossover -- 3 or 4x8

dumbell flat bench press-- 3 or 4x8

weighted dips -- 3xfailure

:cool2:


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

you get some mass in your pecs, drop the fat and it will magically come on its own, decline is useless

ive seen enough amazing chests built *only* on flat and 20 deg incline to not be wasting time and energy on cr4pxercises


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmm, I have just switched to decline to mix it all up a bit, might not do that now!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

7i7 said:


> you get some mass in your pecs, drop the fat and it will magically come on its own, *decline is useless*
> 
> ive seen enough amazing chests built *only* on flat and 20 deg incline to not be wasting time and energy on cr4pxercises


Well, Dorian for one disagrees with you...


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Well, Dorian for one disagrees with you...


my reality just shattered :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Have never rated decline bench. As said when bodyfat is low enough you will get the desired look.


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

If there is no incline, Dips will do, Or even press ups with your feet on a step or bench.


----------

